# is it normal?eggs



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

my pair laid 6eggs. .the first on march 22 and the last on april 2. . . . the eggs now are kinda,white and "pink". . . not actually pink. . .but a pinkish white. . . it looks like the 2 colors


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those sound like they're good...do you have a pen light of some sort that you can candle them with?


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

i'm scared of candling them,i'm worried the parents reject it :S


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Make it a habit to check the box two or three times a day. Condition your pair for inspections and they won't mind as much when you actually have to do something in the box.


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

and how do i candle it without them rejecting the eggs?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

bahamut347 said:


> and how do i candle it without them rejecting the eggs?


 ------------------------------------------------

They *Do Not* reject the eggs...that is a myth started with wild birds, which cockatiels are captive birds. Sadly one person reads this applies it to ALL birds, and that is how inaccurate info becomes gospel....LOL

Read the above posts as to the suggestions of conditioning the pairs.

This page has some pix's showing candled eggs and what to look for: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/#!cpZZ6QQtppZZ24


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

so,i managed to candle only ONE egg,because she started to get really freaked off . . . .i got this picture, it looks bad,at least this one . . i noticed it has a crack on top


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How old is the egg? First off it was not fertile. The air cell is too large. If cracked and old it has lost moisture/dehydrated.


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

i don't know exactly the age,but the first was laid 22 march and the last 2april


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....the egg is not that old...so the crack/dent in it caused it to lose moisture, so you throw that egg away. All the other eggs should show if they are fertile or not by candling them.


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

ok i candled all eggs and they look similar to the pic i sent. . . .but in some eggs some "veins" are visible,not sure if they are veins. . . .and almost all eggs have the dent/crack i talked about. . . .so, i suppose they are all DIS?

maybe they damaged the eggs without intention


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check the size of the air cells of the ones with the veins in them. If they are not huge like the pix you posted you may still be able to save them. 

Check the eggs that have the dents in them. If it does not look like fluid leeked out of them or not much shell missing you can coat only the dented area with elmers glue (2 coatings) and let this dry then return the eggs to the nest.

OK the question that comes to mind is WHY your eggs are getting dented? What type of bedding do you have in the bottom of the box and how deep is it. ideally you want to use either pine or aspen bedding 3" deep. If you do have adequate bedding in the box is there something scaring the birds while nesting and causing them to panic in the box and stomp on the eggs? If so when, and if at night is thre a night light on all during the night.

More info from you is neeeded.


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

the air cells don't seem that big. . .and there's no fluid from the dents,it's just superficial. . . .it's pine bedding,i prepared the nest with a lot,but the hen shallowed it . . .it's not much deep in the middle . . . . .before she laid,i even unshallowed the bedding. . . .but she put again on the same level


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a pix of the inside of the nestbox with the eggs so that I can see what it looks like?

Repair just the dented areas with Elmers glue (either School or Carpenters glue)...let the glue dry before putting back in box. The glue will help slow down moisture loss inside the eggs.

If not the bedding then there is something disturbing the birds. Loud noices, other animals or birds in the room, no night light....anby comments.ideas?


----------



## bahamut347 (Feb 28, 2011)

i can't take a pic because she's in the nest and won't leave. . . .i have a dog that barks on strange people, the bark could disturb them. . . .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...you need to find out what is disturbing them and resolve it. The reason why is because if they are doing this to the eggs now, if any hatch and the problems are not corrected then if they panic in the box they can trample and severely injure or kill the chicks. or if they panic a small chick can get caught in their foot or under the wing and get slung out of the nest box as they panic to leave the box.


----------

